# Your choice of respirator?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I searched the forum but did not find preferences for respirators. What do you recommend for particles and vapor?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Any issue mask from a major military will include both a HEPA filter and a activated Charcoal filter mated together in its filter pack.

The HEPA filter covers essentially 100% of particles and the activated Charcoal most vapors.

M17 masks are inexpensive if u can still find them and the filters last for many years past their expiration date.
The main disadvantage of the M17 that the filters are *a lot *of work to change, is lessened by the fact that the filters last a lot longer than most people think.
When sealed think MANY years past the expiration dates.

The M40 is a even higher quality mask in many ways, but many folks have experienced fit issues especially with early production ( 90's) models.

but the filters available for M40's are more recent production and quite easy to change.
The M40 has one large filter sticking out the side and the M17 has 2 smaller ones inside the rubber of the masks.

The quality of the rubber on the M40 is higher than on the M17 series.
Theoretically you have a bigger vision field in the M40 but I found it a wash when actually used since the eyeopening seemed ot be further form my eyes.

Having said all that I still like, maybe even prefer, the M17 over the M40 and similar designs because the weight of the filter on the M40 is further away from your face and I always felt that caused a jiggle in that mask when moving my head quickly.
Overtightening the straps is a bandaid only and doesnt work too well anyway.

Also performing actions when prone or in confined spaces much easier in the M17 with its flatter sides.

There is also a M53 now but its spendy since none have been surplussed yet (as far as I know) so you might have to buy them brand new

Vision is superior compared to the M40 and M17, which is its primary advantage (other than the fact that it can be adapted to run off supplied air but that is not an realistic thing to do for a prepper)
Otherwise all comments to the M40 apply to the M53

Source:
I have used all 3 working in actual applications in poisonous atmospheres.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks BlueZ. The guys at work have theirs fitted to their face by a proffesional. I am sure that makes a huge difference.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We usea commercially available half mask at work with the right filter fer the job. Get em at the local weldin supply shop. They will fit ya right there an make recommendations fer what filters an prefilters be needed.

If yer lookin fer eye protection as well, then yer gonna wanna step upta a full mask. In summer, the half mask be plenty hot, a full mask is a terror! But ifin ya need full face protection, ya gotta suffer through it.

N95's that we got ain't rated fer asbestos er lead particles. It's gonna depend on what yall workin in.

Our half masks run bout $16, the filters we use I thin run about $6 a pair. We buy in bulk so ain't sure what they'd run in smaller quantities.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thanks BlueZ. The guys at work have theirs fitted to their face by a proffesional. I am sure that makes a huge difference.


That fitment will also include a test of said fitment to see if particiles make it thru or if the smell of banana oil comes thru. ( not evryone can naturally smell banana oil though)

But if you exercise some due diligence and common sense you should be ok, even if as a prepper u do it on your own in the absence of professional help.

The primary sizes are XS,S,M,L,XL (there are also XXL and XXS for some models but they are very rare)

When you put it on, use one hand (I use the left) and press it against your face w/ moderate pressure.
Then use the other had to gently tighten the straps one by one..taking care that the middle part of the strap harness rests against the upper back of your head.. near but not exactly on the top.
they should be only gently tightend at this point.

Then re-tighten them one by one tighter (but dont go crazy this should not be uncomfortable)

When done move your face around a bit to see if you feel excess wiggle (rare with an M17, more common issue w/ the popular newer masks) .

If not then wiggle your face _hard _as you *strongly* inhale.
This should show any leaks in the seal which you should feel as cooler air passing over your skin.

The most common places for leaks are the lower sides of the jaw and the spot right in front of your ears.. ,but if the mask is the right size, you dont wear a beard, your hair is reasonable and you followed the procedure I outlined above, you should be A ok.

PS: In case I didnt make it clear before.. despite the better quality of materials in the M40 I prefer the M17 over the M40 since it seems to fit more people perfectly.

And fit is extremely important for seal and perhaps even more importantly, comfort.

The M53 is very nice and I like its vision field but its still a rarer mask and I dont have as much experience using it as I do the m17 and M40.
Fitting and donning procedures are essentially the same for all 3.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Respirators*

Respirators , are divided into two main groups,negative pressure respirators and positive pressure respirators.

People with pulmonary function problems,( heart trouble , lung trouble or circulation problems ), can not wear negative pressure respirators.

You can not have a beard and wear a respirator. It breaks the seal and allows air to flow into the mask.

A military gas mask will not protect you from atmospheres that have a reduced oxygen supply .

Air supplied respirators are necessary when reduced oxygen is a problem.

When air is supplied , it must be class D air. Air from a regular air compressor causes a type of chronic pneumonia that is incurable.

Again if an air supplied respirator is used by someone with pulmonary function problems, it must be a positive pressure type and they use a lot of air.

You would also need this type of positive pressure , air supplied respirator if you have any facial deformities.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

BillM said:


> .
> 
> A military gas mask will not protect you from atmospheres that have a reduced oxygen supply .
> Air supplied respirators are necessary when reduced oxygen is a problem.


respirators using supplied air are not practical or realistic for preppers.
Who is going to spend the 1000's of USD to buy that gear and more thousands to buy the sapre tanks and _many _more thousands to buy the charging station?
Just from a money perspective , (never mind training and maintenance) they are cost prohibitive for a prepper and frankly overkill for 99.99% of situations.
I prefer to not even talk about them as it will just confuse our audience.

Have faith in a basic filtered mask people.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

My choice of respirator?

*DARTH VADER'S!*


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

At work we wear full face powered air purifying respirators (PAPR's) with P-100 particulate filters. They're full face respirators with a little fan that sucks air through the filter into the face piece. The P-100 is a particulate filter good for 99.97% effectiveness in removing particulates from the air. I do environmental remediation work for a living and these filters do us well for lead, asbestos, mold, and the other airborne nasties I sometimes deal with. The fan is run by a small battery pack that you wear on a plastic belt. They are rechargeable and last for a good 10+ hours. The air moving across your face makes them, by the opinion of most of the folks I work with, much cooler than a half mask.

I don't work in IDLH atmospheres or with vapors (particulate filters are no good for vapors) so I have no first hand knowledge of these situations.

If the motor fails, the mask still works as a negative pressure full face respirator but they fog up and make you really hot.

From a prepping/OPSEC standpoint, PAPR's aren't all that practical. You've got that motor constantly whirring away- others can hear it and it does mask some of the sounds around you. The cord can snag on lots of things, and then you need electricity to charge the battery pack. 

At the farm I wear a half mask with P-100 filters for grain dust. I can't take grain dust and it does a fine job of keeping me from becoming a sneezy mess.

Professionally, I prefer the PAPR. At home, the half face is more than adequate. YMMV.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

A good test for fit that we use at work is to put the mask on and tighten it down. Then put a piece of plastic over the filter/s. Breath in and the mask should suck down tight and draw nothing from the outside. Exhale and it should push away around the seal around your face. If both of those work, you have a good fit and seal.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

bacpacker said:


> A good test for fit that we use at work is to put the mask on and tighten it down. Then put a piece of plastic over the filter/s. Breath in and the mask should suck down tight and draw nothing from the outside. Exhale and it should push away around the seal around your face. If both of those work, you have a good fit and seal.


Or you can cover the inlets with your hand and suck in.
I forgot about mentioning that!


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Drum_Guru87 said:


> I'd never seen a setup like the one I stumbled across.......


New member and three post of the very same thing on only two thread, on of them new. Wonder if he is the seller of this on eBay? I'm working s night shift so I'm still up when the rest of you are sleeping, so I get to say it first. Don't feed the troll.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Justaguy987 said:


> New member and three post of the very same thing on only two thread, on of them new. Wonder if he is the seller of this on eBay? I'm working s night shift so I'm still up when the rest of you are sleeping, so I get to say it first. Don't feed the troll.


He is the seller, and you can buy this gas mask for the low, low price of $595.

You would think that if someone wanted to be sly, they would at least join and do some chatting, before they mention that they sell something.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I reported him.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I guess he's gone since I missed it.

To re-iterate some of what BlueZ mentioned, most people can get by with just particulate masks (N95 or better) to avoid breathing in any fallout or droplets.

Going much beyond that requires a bit of research so you *absolutely know* what possible chemicals hazards are nearby. Depending on those hazards, the levels, and the effects of exposure to them, a half face respirator, full face respirator, or perhaps even a SCBA system will be required. It all comes down to the exposure risks and how well prepared you can afford to be for the perceived risk. You *must* have the proper filters for each type of possible exposure and multiple spare sets of filters.

For nerve gas attacks or exposures, level 4 MOPP gear or better is *required.* Even then, the type of gas (persistent or non-persistent) will dictate your actions. So you'll need some type of detector to identify the gas, and a bunch of very specific training to deal with it along with antidotes. Long story short, it's not really worth the huge investment required when a person can remove themselves from likely areas of attack now.

For biologicals, a particulate mask to prevent ingestion, safety glasses to protect the eyes, and rubber or nitrile gloves are probably good enough. Open wounds should be covered to prevent access to the bloodstream. If you dealing with victims, a tyvek or paper suit is probably a good idea too.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My most likely problem is volcanic ash. N95's with an exhalation port seems adequate.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Marcus said:


> ...To re-iterate some of what BlueZ mentioned, most people can get by with just particulate masks (N95 or better) to avoid breathing in any fallout or droplets...


Thinking I read somewhere that a cup from a brassier would work too.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I bought Safe to Breathe... They are expensive but are made for viruses... I have the reg N95 for dust or ash...


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Thinking I read somewhere that a cup from a brassier would work too.


If I have a brassiere handy, I'm liable to be too distracted to use it as a filter. :eyebulge:



Beaniemaster2 said:


> I bought Safe to Breathe... They are expensive but are made for viruses... I have the reg N95 for dust or ash...


I've never heard of them, but studies have shown that a N95 (or N99 or N100 if you want extra protection) are adequate for Influenza, MERS, and airborne Ebola.

http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-pers...y-supports-use-n95-respirators-flu-protection

For virus transmission, there has to be a pathway into the body. By blocking the mucous membranes (eyes, nose, mouth) and covering wounds, the virus has no way to enter. But in a possibly infected area, gloves and protective outerwear are worn to keep people from touching contaminated surfaces and then a mucous membrane. That's one of the reasons washing your hands often during flu season is so important.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess the scenario goes this way... man walks into Victoria Secrets. Sales lady asks if she can help him.... he replies he just needs a couple of bras. At that point he starts picking up bras, puts his face into the cup, and breathes deeply. Sales lady is quietly calling Security.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I guess the scenario goes this way... man walks into Victoria Secrets. Sales lady asks if she can help him.... he replies he just needs a couple of bras. At that point he starts picking up bras, puts his face into the cup, and breathes deeply. Sales lady is quietly calling Security.


Or another scenario goes this way...

RATS! SHTF and no masks! Ma'am! Quick. Take of your bra. We can cut it in two for face masks! And here's a tank top, two sizes to small.

Just because I'm old and married doesn't mean a bouncing pair doesn't stir up memories from my youth. Does means I didn't stare and drool! :droolie:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Then you have to start worrying about cup size. I can just hear the conversation around the campfire.... the poor little "B" cup guy is embarrassed because the other guys are bragging about having a "D" cup. Then they start getting into the different kinds of bras and which ones have the better fitting cups.

The next thing you know the whole group winds up in the lingerie department pulling out the different kinds of bras...... and, once again, security is being called. Unless they're at Wal-Mart..... I've seen much creepier things there....


----------

